# Brother DCP-585CW Multifunction not connecting to WiFi Hub



## Tricia_TD (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, :wave:

We've just received a new upgraded WiFi/Broadband Hub from our service provider. Everything connected and received the WiFi signal except our printer. and strangely enough this happened at our last upgrade (but we can't remember how it was fixed!).

We have re-set the Hub, re-set the printer to factory settings, switched on and off numerous times, but the printer will still not pick up the WiFi signal. :4-dontkno

Any solutions will be gratefully received. 

Many thanks,
Tricia


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi Tricia_TD,


Have you run the setup wizard to connect to the wireless? When you change your wireless router/hub you are provided with new security settings (encryption key and password).


----------



## Tricia_TD (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, I initially tried to set up the new hub by going through the set-up wizard and used the new security settings.

I have even tried by hard-wiring it, but it still won't pick up the wifi signal. We're at our wits end with it. :upset:

Tricia


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Before changing from wireless to wired you need to reset the network card from the LAN menu. The printer cannot handle the two different cards (wired interface and wireless interface) at the same time so enabling one disables the other one. If you plug the cable after enabling the wireless, you need to reset the card to put it back to wired by default.

What is the error message when you fail to connect wireless?


----------



## Tricia_TD (Jun 8, 2011)

The error message is "Sorry, failed to connect"


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My answer comes a little late but you might want to check a few things:

-How far is the printer from the router
-Whats between the printer and router (anything that could cause interference)
-Are you choosing the right encryption mode (WEP, WPA, etc.)
-Are you carefully typing the network key, case sensitive

If all fails, you can reset the printer, you will lose all settings but it could correct the problem.

1. Unplug the power cable while holding MENU, plug it back while holding MENU until you hear a loud beep and the LCD screen shows MAINTENANCE.

2. Press 01 then ok.

3. Press 99 and wait a few seconds.

4. Press MENU, go to NETWORK, go to FACTORY RESET and press 1 when prompted.

5. Try the setup wizard again


----------



## Tricia_TD (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey! Thanks for that. I'll try it, and hopefully it will work.
Thanks again. :wave:


----------



## aqua_twink (Dec 26, 2011)

If all fails, you can reset the printer, you will lose all settings but it could correct the problem.

1. Unplug the power cable while holding MENU, plug it back while holding MENU until you hear a loud beep and the LCD screen shows MAINTENANCE.

2. Press 01 then ok.

3. Press 99 and wait a few seconds.

4. Press MENU, go to NETWORK, go to FACTORY RESET and press 1 when prompted.

5. Try the setup wizard again 

______________________________________________________________
:flowers:Hey godspeeed,:thumb:opcorn:

This is the best solution to solve problem with 'connection failed' on my brother printer...I have tried everything else, from brother solution manual, the web, other forum but didn't fix the problem.

But now, my printer is connected wirelessly again by following your instructions. THANK YOU SO MUCH GODSPEEED, YOU ARE THE BEST!!!


----------

